# CAMPING & BOW HUNTING RETREAT



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

My buddies and I talked about gettin a couple of hunters and get 2 Coleman pop up trailers and go hunting for the weekend at OHIO POWER. Trailers are taken care for. Wood is already down there. I will bring a chain saw and lets get this hunting trip started.......LOL.........Dates that are planned as now are Nov.4or5till the 7th. Anyone else care to go.........P/M...........Thanks.......Rich


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

I have 4-6 guys that are talking about doing the same thing... but figured 2nd weekend of Nov.... love that place.... i will see if they are game a week early


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I would be interested in going but it would have to be the second weekend of Nov b/c I have my National Guard drill weekend the first weekend in november.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Its all still open for any ideas. Did find out tonight that we might only have 1 camper going. My x brother in law wouldn't let me borrow his. He's pissed because he bought a used Horton hunter off a guy and didn't see the crack in the limb. So he's not bow hunting this year. OH WELL LIFE GOES ON...........I'm not sure if my one friend still wants to go. I'll go for sure................Take care.................Rich


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

tell your ex brother in law that the Horton co. should send him a new limb for free, maybe just shipping. a budy of mine had one crack on him, and his bow was almost 4 yrs old, and they sent him a new one. Not sure if he should tell them he is not the original owner, but it is definately worth a try. I think they have a lifetime warranty......good luck...tony


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Check the Horton website. They have a massive recall on several crossbows. Apparently the limbs are cracking. Seriously, Check it out

http://www.hortonmfg.com/recall-form.aspx

As a matter of fact, I just checked for you and one model was in fact the 


HUNTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Eye and Ski. I'll pass the information to my x bro...............Rich


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i think the horton co is up here in magadore i know my buddy snaped a limb on his legend and they replaced it for free so i would check it out........jim


----------

